# where can i buy puzzles in Chicago?



## guoguo8976 (Mar 7, 2010)

hi, it is my first time here. 
And i am going to Chicago next week. that will be my first to chicago. 
i am looking for some shops that sell puzzles or some other kinds of rubik's cube. i just came to this country 2 months ago and i don't like buy rubik's cube through the internet.
does anyone know some shops in Chicago?
thank you!


----------



## DaBear (Mar 7, 2010)

There's no where that sells 3x3s as a physical store in the US, except for regular Rubik's brand. You can only buy cubes online. Though I do believe iSpinz operates his store out of the Chicago area if I'm not mistaken. Maybe you can set up a meet with him.


----------

